# Let's See If We Can Mobilize the Forum Members To Do Something About TIPS!



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*1. Tip the cabdriver but not the Uber driver. 

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/tipping-guide-holiday-season-144726129.html
*
This is a Yahoo Finance @YahooFinance article by Kimberly Palmer @alphaconsumer .

*If you're a frequent taxi user, then you probably know to tip 10 to 20 percent of the ride's fare, but confusion has cropped up with the popularity of private car services like Uber. Uber specifies on its website that "there is no need" to tip drivers, and it's generally not expected. (The only exception is when you request a taxi through the Uber app, in which case an automatic 20 percent tip is added to your bill.)*

*Can forum members please tweet to her to set her straight & correct her article.*

I will be tweeting @chi1cabby To @YahooFinance & @alphaconsumer

*"Being Uber Means There's No Need To Tip" is Uber Marketing. Drivers get 72¢/mile in Chicago, 88¢ in LA, $1 in SF, b4 ANY expenses!*








Forum Members can either Retweet my @chi1cabby tweets, or send their own tweets that include some forum threads on tipping, for example:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/tip-sign.3994/









*The Holiday Season is the ideal time to put an end to this "Tip Is Included" Uber Nonsense!*

Thank you!


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Saw the article this morning, total b.s. I'll be tweeting her.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

AintWorthIt said:


> I'll be tweeting her.


I'm at @chi1cabby on Twitter. These are my tweets:


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Got to get it trending for it to be effective. 
Should also have a petition for everyone including rider to sign for TIPS.


----------



## Ara (Sep 5, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *1. Tip the cabdriver but not the Uber driver.
> 
> http://finance.yahoo.com/news/tipping-guide-holiday-season-144726129.html
> *
> ...


100% agree


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

The week I'll be quitting, I'll have a sign for pax. I'll offer them cash back. %10 off my share from the fare if they answer a poll question. Did you know the fare doesn't include a tip? 
I'll see how long I can drive with that....


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Got to get it trending for it to be effective.


That's what I'm attempting to do.
Please retweet my tweets above.


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

I don't have twitter, but Id like to add to this discussion. Its been said many times, here are the facts as I see them:

1) Uber says tips are included - can't be true, if it was they are taking a percentage of drivers tips.

2) Very few, if any, drivers would be against the idea of adding an in-app tip option. And most are very much for it. 

3) Customers won't mind either, it can be optional with the ratings screen, and not require any additional actions to complete a ride. Just an additional option. 

4) Ubers only potential problems are credit card fees and competition. 

-credit card fees could be deducted from tip
-all of the competition offer a tip option, and Ive never heard a passenger say they take Uber over the competition because the tip is included.

So, I think it important we consider from Ubers perspective - why not add the option to tip?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Jeeves said:


> So, I think it important we consider from Ubers perspective - why not add the option to tip?


Don't really know what is Uber's perspective on not adding 'In App' tipping.


----------



## uberdriversd (Sep 16, 2014)

Uber's perspective is pretty obvious: they want the customer experience to be totally seamless. Adding tipping into the equation complicates the process and creates anxiety on the part of the rider. As a driver, I'd appreciate the ability to tip through the app because I'm intimately familiar with the economics on the driver's end. As a rider, it's great to be able to get in and get out without having to worry about tipping. Ideally, rates would be high enough that drivers could make out well without tips (and once upon a time they were).


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

As shown in the agreement excerpt that chicabby posted, its a marketing scheme to make Uber seem more attractive to the riders, it's spelled out right there that they can say what they want (including that its part of the fare???) and we unfortunately agreed to it when we signed up.

By not adding a tip option, it shows that Uber as a company is stubborn and big-headed and truely believes that if there was a tip "option" that it would go against their grand vision.

Personally, I don't tip-toe around the subject anymore, if a passenger asks if the tip is included in the fare, I tell them no (one rider tonight was surprised when I said that tip wasn't included), If they want to tip, I'll gladly accept it.

Telling the passengers that tipping is not necessary is not something Uber should decide, tipping in the service industry is kind of an unspoken rule that most people understand. Asking for tips is one thing, but telling a driver to not accept tips is wrong.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Jeeves said:


> I don't have twitter, but Id like to add to this discussion. Its been said many times, here are the facts as I see them:
> 
> 1) Uber says tips are included - can't be true, if it was they are taking a percentage of drivers tips.
> 
> ...


Lyft has the tip option on their ap for riders so they have figured out any potential issues. If Lyft can have a tip option, why can't Uber?


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *1. Tip the cabdriver but not the Uber driver.
> 
> http://finance.yahoo.com/news/tipping-guide-holiday-season-144726129.html
> *
> ...


I reposted the tweet in the pay section also.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

I emailed her with my real name, contact info, and a brief synopsis of my side. She emailed me back right away and said she is willing to write a follow-up story. She is going to do some research and get back to me.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

My follow-up with Kimberly:


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

with the UberTaxi...selecting the tip percentage for a fare sets it up for all following UberTaxi fares. Customer only has to check the percentage they wish to tip one time for all future rides.


----------



## prdelnik666 (Sep 17, 2014)

I think we should get T-shirts printed and wear them. Something like "5stars is not a tip " or "tip not required but will help feed my family" or "you tipped the grumpy stinky taxi driver, why not uber drivers?" Or "I'm not allergic to tips" or "tipping uber drivers is not illegal and it's always welcome" well you get the idea. Thoughts?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

prdelnik666 said:


> grumpy stinky taxi driver,


WOW!


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

actually, many uber drivers are now ex cab drivers or concurrent cab driver. lol


----------



## prdelnik666 (Sep 17, 2014)

Didn't mean to insult anyone just saying people used to (and still do) tip even when the cab driver was rude, on the phone and his car smeled. That's all.


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

How about drawing five yellow stars on a dollar bill and display it ...  I ordered a square btw


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

prdelnik666 said:


> Didn't mean to insult anyone just saying people used to (and still do) tip even when the cab driver was rude, on the phone and his car smeled. That's all.


Yeah, most of the cab drivers here suck horribly bad. If some of the stories I've heard from passengers, both when I drove a cab, and after starting Uber happened to me or someone I cared about, I think there would be a few more videos of cab drivers being assaulted online. *It's a JOKE!* They really do suck though. It's actually hard to believe these idiots do some of the stuff they do. What really gets me is when a single woman, often from out of town, tells me how a cab driver ripped her off with the scenic tour, and then intimidated her for more in a big tip. One lady said the driver actually lunged at her when she wasn't gonna increase the tip. A-holes!

Most of them can't drive worth a crap either. I guess their camels, goats or whatever the hell they drive over there don't have power steering.

Got a young guy the other morning about 4:30am. He had closed the bar down at 4am. He requested from a gas station 2 blocks from where I was at. I get him, and he was pissed. Turns out he had jumped into a cab just a couple miles from his house because the closest Uber was 10 minutes away. After giving the driver his address, the cab driver takes off in the wrong direction, headed for downtown, and the morning airport runs. He said he kept on screaming at the guy, to no avail. He said the driver took him to the station, yelled at him to get out, and give him $20! I said, did you pay him? He said yeah, _*but I only gave him $10!*_  He really showed that driver.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Well I guess she abandoned us. She wrote her one-sided story. The end.


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

Uber is geared for twenty something college people who don't want to be bothered with anything outside of their party world and cheapskates who look for any reason not to tip. You have to remember folks Travis kalanick and co are frat boy eletist. This app is for their kind not everyday people.


----------



## Big Machine (Jun 19, 2014)

Sorry you are not entitled to any kind of tips.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

LA Cabbie said:


> You have to remember folks Travis kalanick and co are frat boy eletist.


The ones we used to bully in high school, and laugh at in the shower.


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

Big Machine said:


> Sorry you are not entitled to any kind of tips.


Correct. My right is what's on the meter. The passengers right is the descritionary tipping.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

Uber has conditioned the market to truly believe the tip is included in the fare. It will take one hell of an effort to alter that. I had 10 fares tonight. It is raining and I got out for every one of them, umbrella in hand and walked the ones to the car who would wait for me to get to them. Every single pax said how awesome that was and how much it was appreciated. 1 out of the 10 tipped, 10 bucks on an $18 fare, 4 college kids that wait tables for a living. These people weren't cheap. Some of the pick ups were in the best neighborhoods in this town (Highland Rd for the BR guys). I doubt a single one of them would have gotten out of a taxi and not tipped the driver. It is truly about the perception that our "partner" has created, that his other "partners" do not need tips because he hooks them up. Packed it in at 11:30, 3 hours before I normally would because I was wet as hell, my clean SUV was now a mess and I was one discouraged drivertron.

I am not nearly as enthusiastic about "Ubering On" as I once was.


----------



## Mr Microphone (Sep 23, 2015)

LA Cabbie said:


> Uber is geared for twenty something college people who don't want to be bothered with anything outside of their party world and cheapskates who look for any reason not to tip. You have to remember folks Travis kalanick and co are frat boy eletist. This app is for their kind not everyday people.


I don't deny the truth spoken here. However, many people outside of that model like and use the service. Many work in the service industry and use ride share when their car is in the shop, etc (whom always tip at least $5 in my experience). I hear regular people tell me all the time they are happy that they have a dependable car service now, because cabs don't cut it. Sure you can generate a lot of rides on a campus, but I am finding better customers on hotel strips, and in business areas on the edges of the metro.


----------



## Drewsouth (Jul 20, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> *1. Tip the cabdriver but not the Uber driver.
> 
> http://finance.yahoo.com/news/tipping-guide-holiday-season-144726129.html
> *
> ...


I tried putting a tipping sign in my car no tip just awkward


----------



## Diet Pookie (Aug 26, 2015)

It's just driving. Why do you think you deserve a tip? lol Let it go.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

DriverJ said:


> The ones we used to bully in high school, and laugh at in the shower.


Yeah and now he is quite rich


----------

